# Face bloat from Ipam and Mod-grf



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I am currently using Tom's, Ipam and Mod-grf 3-4 times per day at sat dose. I was shocked the other day after a few day run on the ghrp 2 when I saw a side profile and saw my face has bloated up, double chin forming the works. It depressed the **** outta me so I changed peps and have been slamming the cardio but tbh it's not made much of a differene. It's weird, I've got abs and obliques but this obviously bloated face.

My diet isn't amazing but it's not the worst either. I have a gut feeling this is pep related, and related to lab too as I didn't get this from pure peptides, probably as they are not as strong. Ii am also having trouble dropping off to sleep too the last week or so.

Anyone else, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sort your diet out first


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

digitalis said:


> I am currently using Tom's, Ipam and Mod-grf 3-4 times per day at sat dose. I was shocked the other day after a few day run on the ghrp 2 when I saw a side profile and saw my face has bloated up, double chin forming the works. It depressed the **** outta me so I changed peps and have been slamming the cardio but tbh it's not made much of a differene. It's weird, I've got abs and obliques but this obviously bloated face.
> 
> My diet isn't amazing but it's not the worst either. I have a gut feeling this is pep related, and related to lab too as I didn't get this from pure peptides, probably as they are not as strong. Ii am also having trouble dropping off to sleep too the last week or so.
> 
> Anyone else, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


well as you know peptides release natural GH and GH can cause water retention which could explain the bloat but you are using what i consider to be the top peptides available, i cannot start on saturation dose when i use Tom's peptides i have to build up to saturation dose if i even go that high.

remember you do not have to use saturation dose


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> well as you know peptides release natural GH and GH can cause water retention which could explain the bloat but you are using what i consider to be the top peptides available, i cannot start on saturation dose when i use Tom's peptides i have to build up to saturation dose if i even go that high.
> 
> remember you do not have to use saturation dose


Cheers Paul. So you don't think it inconceivable that Ipam could cause this?

Yeah they are strong! Quite right, I'm going to have a few days off then start back with an am waking dose, stay at that for a few days then gradually add a nightime if the water goes. Says something if you have to moderate them as you are substantially bigger than me lol!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have to half the dose of GHRP-2 or i get gyno mate the thing is with peptides over the last year or so people are taking the saturation dose as the starting dose when it should not be that, i always start lower and raise. i would continue with the number of doses but half the amount as this way you will get a double GH pulse but hopefully no significant sides


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a quick update for the benefit of any future searches. Since the post above I have cleaned my diet up pretty much full circle. Salmon, broccoli, watercress, nuts, fruit and water 45-60 mins cardio a day. I took a healthy shot of GHRP2 and Mod this AM and I STILL have the same size double chin that is ludicrously easy for me to "form", and which came from nowhere as well as water on my gut.

The day I posted the thread I stopped peps and by the middle of the second day off I was already losing water. Like an idiot I then then started back up I searched and found that other people had retained water in the lower legs and ankles. Even though I have only really taken Ipamorelin I have definitely experienced this. I sprained my ankle ligs the exact same day I started the peps 3 months ago. I used to wear a support on it and during the night the swelling would actually wake me up as it was forcing the tubing to cut into the tissue it was that swollen! I only just realised now as it seemed odd at the time my ankles were swelling in the night.

So moral of the story, IME Ipam with Mod can cause water retention, for some reason there seems scant little on this online. I will add though I am prone to it, I get it off creatine too but nowhere near this almost comical double chin I have.

I am coming off completely for a week, then SLOWLY reintroducing a pre-bed dose of around 50:50.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

digitalis said:


> So moral of the story, IME Ipam with Mod can cause water retention, for some reason there seems scant little on this online. I will add though I am prone to it, I get it off creatine too but nowhere near this almost comical double chin I have.
> 
> I am coming off completely for a week, then SLOWLY reintroducing a pre-bed dose of around 50:50.


Many do not understand that IPAM is a GHRP just like GHRP-2 and 6 and the combo of IPAM&Mod GRF releases GH just as the other 2 do, then fail to understand the sides.

IPAM will still give GH type sides as it go towards a pulse of GH


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

digitalis said:


> Just a quick update for the benefit of any future searches. Since the post above I have cleaned my diet up pretty much full circle. Salmon, broccoli, watercress, nuts, fruit and water 45-60 mins cardio a day. I took a healthy shot of GHRP2 and Mod this AM and I STILL have the same size double chin that is ludicrously easy for me to "form", and which came from nowhere as well as water on my gut.
> 
> The day I posted the thread I stopped peps and by the middle of the second day off I was already losing water. Like an idiot I then then started back up I searched and found that other people had retained water in the lower legs and ankles. Even though I have only really taken Ipamorelin I have definitely experienced this. I sprained my ankle ligs the exact same day I started the peps 3 months ago. I used to wear a support on it and during the night the swelling would actually wake me up as it was forcing the tubing to cut into the tissue it was that swollen! I only just realised now as it seemed odd at the time my ankles were swelling in the night.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump an older thread, but @digitalis if you are still around, would you mind confirming if dropping the ipam/modgrf got rid of the bloat?

I've been trying to figure out my moon face problems for ages now and it only just occurred to me that it could be my ipam/modgrf! I have a thread going over at Datbtrue on this subject but just wondered the results of your first hand experience.

Thanks


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Sorry to bump an older thread, but @digitalis if you are still around, would you mind confirming if dropping the ipam/modgrf got rid of the bloat?
> 
> I've been trying to figure out my moon face problems for ages now and it only just occurred to me that it could be my ipam/modgrf! I have a thread going over at Datbtrue on this subject but just wondered the results of your first hand experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate. Yes dropping from 3-5 to 2 x day definitely reduced the bloat significantly. As did swtiching pep suppliers. (shock horror)

Put it this way, my diet is terrible now, no cardio but even so at 2 x day ipam at saturation dose spaced WIDELY apart I am still leaner in the face than when I was eating clean, cardio and 4 x day of dats peps. I got it worse from Tom's than purepeptides btw. It took a few weeks to subside.

Just seen your thread on dat's and had to share this comment which is exactly what happened to me!



> Yes. It causes water retention (facial) every time. (even when very lean) I dislike this side very much. I notice the reaction i get from females. They appear Significantly less excited to see me. Off peptides, far more girls will fix their hair in my proximity. Haha true story. The effect on my wellbeen justifies the negative impact on my facial symmetry


Brillliant and actually very true.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Man, thanks so much for the quick reply.... this is all finally making sense now. I hope I'm not jumping the gun (this problem has been driving me mental) but perhaps my "ipam" is ghrp2/6 after all... or perhaps I'm just super sensitive to GH bloat (despite most of the literature claims ipam doesn't bloat like the ghrp's).

I really hope this is the solution after all for me. I really want my face back. I'd stop the peps for good anytime to get my jawline and cheekbones again.

I just wish there was a quicker way to find out for sure if I have finally nailed it - I guess I just have to wait it out for a few weeks. I'm so glad I found this thread though - thx again.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

No probs it freaked me out as well. Some of it was diet and age related (double chin lol) but I was definitely more bloated up in the face and gut when on strong peps several times per day. I read on another forum it was the Mod grf that caused it. I use it mainly for anti aging anyway so x 2 is fine for me. Try dropping it to 1 x per day and see how it goes. You should notice a difference in a few days from what I recall, and I don't get it as bad from purepeptides in fairness.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SK50 said:


> Man, thanks so much for the quick reply.... this is all finally making sense now. I hope I'm not jumping the gun (this problem has been driving me mental) but perhaps my "ipam" is ghrp2/6 after all... or perhaps I'm just super sensitive to GH bloat (despite most of the literature claims ipam doesn't bloat like the ghrp's).
> 
> I really hope this is the solution after all for me. I really want my face back. I'd stop the peps for good anytime to get my jawline and cheekbones again.
> 
> I just wish there was a quicker way to find out for sure if I have finally nailed it - I guess I just have to wait it out for a few weeks. I'm so glad I found this thread though - thx again.


i am confused that you think you would not get bloat from IPAM but would from other GHRP's maybe you can explain why you think that is?? please link me to the literature that says IPAM gives no bloat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

digitalis said:


> No probs it freaked me out as well. Some of it was diet and age related (double chin lol) but I was definitely more bloated up in the face and gut when on strong peps several times per day. I read on another forum it was the Mod grf that caused it. I use it mainly for anti aging anyway so x 2 is fine for me. Try dropping it to 1 x per day and see how it goes. You should notice a difference in a few days from what I recall, and I don't get it as bad from purepeptides in fairness.


the bloat/water retention would be less because you are releasing less GH, if you jabbed 16iu of synthetic GH then you would get bloat/water retention if you lowered this to 4iu you would get less if any at all.......


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the bloat/water retention would be less because you are releasing less GH, if you jabbed 16iu of synthetic GH then you would get bloat/water retention if you lowered this to 4iu you would get less if any at all.......


Through what mechanism can you get gyno from peps mate? I wasn't aware of this at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Love2DL said:


> Through what mechanism can you get gyno from peps mate? I wasn't aware of this at all.


it is not gyno the same as you would get from using say Test but Prolactin gyno the same as some get from Decca and Tren....

i do not get gyno from any dose of Test never have but i do get it if i use Methyltrenalone for to long or use high doses of Tren, i also get it from saturation dose of clinical grade GHRP-2 and pharma GH through IV


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am confused that you think you would not get bloat from IPAM but would from other GHRP's maybe you can explain why you think that is?? please link me to the literature that says IPAM gives no bloat


I don't recall the references to any literature stating this - it was a while ago since I did all my research. Maybe there aren't anyway, and it is just broscience posts on forums that I read. Anyway, now at this stage I am more than happy to take your word for it given my new understanding.

From what I remember reading when I did my initial research is that Ipam does not increase prolactin / cortisol which are the main causes of peptide bloat. But, it only occurred to me that it could be still bloating me is when I was reading threads about GH bloat over at getbig and PM. For some reason, only then did it twig in my mind that the GH secretion from my ipam could be causing the same effect....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SK50 said:


> I don't recall the references to any literature stating this - it was a while ago since I did all my research. Maybe there aren't anyway, and it is just broscience posts on forums that I read. Anyway, now at this stage I am more than happy to take your word for it given my new understanding.
> 
> From what I remember reading when I did my initial research is that Ipam does not increase prolactin / cortisol which are the main causes of peptide bloat. But, it only occurred to me that it could be still bloating me is when I was reading threads about GH bloat over at getbig and PM. For some reason, only then did it twig in my mind that the GH secretion from my ipam could be causing the same effect....


Prolactin and cortisol release does not cause that much bloat, the majority of GH bloat/water retention is from the GH its self (this is where carpel tunnel syndrome comes from) either way if you suffer from it reduce the dose as saturation is the very top of the dosing scale many just jump into this dose, its like using 10iu of GH straight off there is no need really, use 50% of saturation dose as this will give better results if done 3-5 x day opposed to saturation dose twice a day.......


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

High bloat from IPAM means you are one of the lucky ones that respond very good to IPAM and your gh serum levels are pumped up. If you are unhappy with a high gh serum just lower the dosage.


----------



## Marge999 (Jun 14, 2021)

SvenPowerH said:


> High bloat from IPAM means you are one of the lucky ones that respond very good to IPAM and your gh serum levels are pumped up. If you are unhappy with a high gh serum just lower the dosage.


 Sorry to drag up the past!! But hope you can help!! I have just started iPam (total newbs) and took 100mg have only been on it 5days. Am female, was 145lbs and have woke up this morning at 150lbs and face like a beachball. Am supposed to be going on a date in a few days. So not ideal! I realise I should have tapered it rather than jump straight in? If I lay off it for a few days will I deflate? What do you mean by the lucky ones?!

my metabolism is on the flour. Need to drop about 20lbs of fat. Any other advice please?

thanks! Xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stop the IPAM and the bloat should clear, he means that the lucky ones react well with the peptide.

If your metabolism is on the floor and you need to lose fat then you need to look at your nutritional intake and output (training etc) rather than peptides I am afraid.

I run a 12-week program that specialises in body transformation if you are ready to work hard give me a shout here https://linktr.ee/pscarb


----------



## Marge999 (Jun 14, 2021)

Pscarb said:


> stop the IPAM and the bloat should clear, he means that the lucky ones react well with the peptide.
> 
> If your metabolism is on the floor and you need to lose fat then you need to look at your nutritional intake and output (training etc) rather than peptides I am afraid.
> 
> I run a 12-week program that specialises in body transformation if you are ready to work hard give me a shout here https://linktr.ee/pscarb


 Hi tried messaging you via 'get in touch' and the link didn't work? Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Marge999 said:


> Hi tried messaging you via 'get in touch' and the link didn't work? Thanks


 Hover over his avi and click on the message link.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marge999 said:


> Hi tried messaging you via 'get in touch' and the link didn't work? Thanks


 I did not know that link was broken so thank you, please try it now.


----------

